# Help I need a car!?



## Seth (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello,

I'm moving to Spain, Andalucia actually in a week's time. As I don't currently have a credit card I can't rent a car on my arrival. I plan to stay in Spain for the foreseeable future, so perhaps buying a car or motorcycle is the best option. Does anyone out there have any good tips / advice for me? I will be staying in Competa near Malaga. Any suggestions gratefully received at this point.

Much obliged!

Seth


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Seth said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm moving to Spain, Andalucia actually in a week's time. As I don't currently have a credit card I can't rent a car on my arrival. I plan to stay in Spain for the foreseeable future, so perhaps buying a car or motorcycle is the best option. Does anyone out there have any good tips / advice for me? I will be staying in Competa near Malaga. Any suggestions gratefully received at this point.
> 
> ...


Hiya
You'll be needing an NIE number and to be registered at the local town hall to register a car in your name, it not as easy as just coming here and buying one I'm afraid


----------

